# Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen. [Fakeshop!]



## J4ckH19h (2. September 2018)

*Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen. [Fakeshop!]*

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig,  ansonsten bitte verschieben.

Bin eben beim surfen nach Angeboten auf dieser Seite gelandet:

GamerPalast – Ihr Online-Shop – Kompotenz macht sich bezahlt!

Die Preise sind fast zu gut um wahr zu sein.

Kennst diese Seite jemand und hat schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Kommt mir schon spanisch vor..


Gruß


*INU-Edit: Achtung, offensichtlich ein Fake-Shop, kauft besser nichts dort ein. Link entfernt.*


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Abzocke online: Wie erkenne ich Fake Shops im Internet? | Verbraucherzentrale.de


----------



## J4ckH19h (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Dann stinkt es!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Mir stellt sich eine Frage, wenn ich mir deinen Link angucke: Was zur Hölle ist "Kompotenz"?


----------



## Bandicoot (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Ich würde bei den bekannten Shops bleiben. Geizhals nennt dir normal den besten Preis.
Aber dem Shop würd ich nicht trauen.


----------



## keinnick (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Bezahlung auch nur per Vorkasse oder Kreditkarte möglich. Zahlung auf Rechnung ausschließlich für Bestandskunden (lol, als ob).  Davon abgesehen sind da nur hochpreisige Sachen im Angebot, so dass ich denke, dass da jemand schnell Kasse machen möchte, bevor der Schwindel auffliegt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Ich glaub schon, dass der Shop legit ist. Der Betreiber liebt es bestimmt einfach nur, Verlust zu machen. Der hasst bestimmt Geld, das muss es sein. [/ironie off] 
Mal ganz ehrlich. JEDES Produkt massiv reduziert. Und das deutlich unter Straßenpreis. Also wenn dann die Alarmglocken nicht anfangen zu klingeln, dann weiß ich auch nicht 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

So wirklich verdächtig billig sind die Karten jetzt nicht. Sieht eher nach Abverkauf vor der neuen Generation aus. 

300€ für eine 1070 ist durchaus ein angemessener Preis. Schließlich steht die neue Generation vor der Tür und die Karten sind 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## keinnick (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Guck Dir mal die anderen Produkte an. Alles hochpreisig und mit sattem Rabatt, selbst Festplatten. Das ist ganz sicher nicht seriös.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> So wirklich verdächtig billig sind die Karten jetzt nicht. Sieht eher nach Abverkauf vor der neuen Generation aus.
> 
> 300€ für eine 1070 ist durchaus ein angemessener Preis. Schließlich steht die neue Generation vor der Tür und die Karten sind 2 Jahre alt.



Ernsthaft jetzt? Kein anderer Shop ("anderer" Shop, lol. "Echter" shop wäre realistischer.) kommt auch nur annähernd in diese Preisregionen! Dass der Preis angemessen ist, ändert nun leider nichts daran, dass der Preis im Normalfall deutlich höher ist - und zwar überall durch die Bank! Außerdem sind die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, wie schon beschrieben, auf Vorkasse und Kreditkarte beschränkt.
Zwischen "Wäre schön, wenn es so wäre" und "Ist gut, dass es so ist" liegt eben ein entscheidender Unterschied!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriÃ¶s? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Haha total mega der Shop.  Die billigsten Preise sind alle 219€, wenig einfallsreich.  Ich würde einfach mal rumfahren und nett hallo sagen. Vielleicht kann man da ja was in Bar kaufen.  Ist zumindest ne Wohngegend wo der Laden sein soll.


----------



## INU.ID (7. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen.*

Fakeshop gamer-palast.org - Ihr Online-Shop - Kompetenz macht sich bezahlt.  - Online-Shops - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen - Falle Internet



Aktuell ist es auch auf ebay wieder sehr schlimm. Ich hab die letzten 48 nicht mehr nachgeschaut, habe aber davor dutzende Händler gemeldet, die Grafikkarten zu Spotpreisen angeboten haben. Zb. verschiedene 1080Ti für (neu) ab 250€. Dabei wurden die Accounts von seriösen Verkäufern "gekapert", und in der Beschreibung fast immer darum gebeten nicht das ebay-System zu nutzen, sondern sich bei einer im Angebot/dem Titel genannten Mail-Adresse zu melden.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (8. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen. [Fakeshop!]*

Ich verstehe ernsthaft nicht, wie man so bereitwillig auf so etwas reinfällt. Ne 1080 Ti für 250€. Wer das glaubt, der glaubt doch auch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder? Warum in aller Welt sollte ein Shop eine Grafikkarte für _*weniger als 50% des Straßenpreises*_ anbieten wollen? Warum denken da manche Leute, dass das legit ist? Das stinkt doch schon so bis zum Himmel!
Und dann noch ausschließlich Vorkasse oder Kreditkarte. Es tut mir wirklich leid, aber wer so wenig Zeit investiert, darüber nachzudenken, ob etwas plausibel wirkt, der hat es irgendwo auch nicht besser verdient. Es tut mir wirklich leid.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## facehugger (8. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen. [Fakeshop!]*

Wie immer, wenn der Preis im Vergleich zu allen anderen Angeboten einfach zu verlockend erscheint: (Bestell)-Finger weg, auch wenn dieser noch so sehr juckt...

Sonst: oft muss man sich erst verbrennen, damit man merkt/glaubt, das die Flamme auch wirklich heiß ist

Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2018)

*AW: Ist das seriös? Grafikkarten zu Spottpreisen. [Fakeshop!]*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ernsthaft nicht, wie man so bereitwillig auf so etwas reinfällt. Ne 1080 Ti für 250€. Wer das glaubt, der glaubt doch auch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder?


Na ja, meistens dürfte es wohl schlicht Unwissenheit sein, es gibt schließlich sehr viele Dinge im Netz zu teils enorm unterschiedlichen Preisen. Nicht jeder der Hardware kauft kennt sich auch damit - bzw. deren Preisen - aus. Eher seltener, aber dennoch relativ häufig, dürfte wohl der Wunsch nach einem "Schnäppchen machen" dazu beitragen, dass da die Alarmglocken absichtlich ignoriert werden. Eine 1080Ti für 250€ wäre schließlich schon was feines...

Man soll nicht über ebay bezahlen, sondern das Geld einfach direkt an Herrn "Chenk Mia Dain-Geld" per Paypal-Friends (somit kein Käuferschutz!!!) schicken? Ach, das wird schon normal sein. Vielleicht ist die Karte ja so günstig weil sie geklaut ist, oder schwarz verkauft wird. 

Siehe den Bericht letzte Woche im TV (afaik Taff), wo Leute zb. über ebay/ebay-Kleinanzeigen teures Zeug (zb. Smartphone 650€) kaufen, dabei zwar schön ordentlich mit Paypal "bezahlen", aber irgendwie die Hinweise übersehen, das bei der Zahlung per "Geld an Freunde senden" es sich um gar keine Zahlung im klassischen Sinn handelt, man so also auch gar keinen Käuferschutz hat. Gut, wie soll man sowas auch wissen, wenn man nicht weiß was "FREUNDE" bedeutet. 

Ich wette es gibt sehr viele Paypal-Nutzer die wirklich glauben, bei Paypal sei ihr Geld immer per Käuferschutz abgesichert...


----------

